# Raising a kitten in a first floor flat



## essex_jim (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello! New to this forum, desperately seeking advice. My partner and I are interested in getting a kitten. We both have experience of looking after cats from kitten age well up into double figures from living at our parents, however, we both now live together in a flat. We really want one but I'm not sure whether bringing one up in a flat is a good idea? It's not a big block of flats, only a ground and first floor with four flats in each block. But we're in the first and I'm worried that after a few months when we start letting him or her out they won't be able to get in and out very easily? The door to outside is obviously locked and we couldn't put a cat flap on as we don't own it. 

Would this be a problem do you think? We both have jobs that mean we can leave the flat at around 8:30 am and return by 5:30.

Any advice would be much appreciated. We want to explore what experiences others have as once we get a kitten we want to give it the best possible home.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

A lot of people on this forum keep indoor cats so I'm sure they will be able to offer advice if you considered going down that route?


----------



## kittiegirl (May 11, 2010)

indoor cat?

Sorted.


----------



## essex_jim (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd like it to go outside though, I feel cats should be able to run around and play outdoors! Am I just being paranoid then?


----------



## ravensreturn (Apr 22, 2010)

essex_jim said:


> Hello! New to this forum, desperately seeking advice. My partner and I are interested in getting a kitten. We both have experience of looking after cats from kitten age well up into double figures from living at our parents, however, we both now live together in a flat. We really want one but I'm not sure whether bringing one up in a flat is a good idea? It's not a big block of flats, only a ground and first floor with four flats in each block. But we're in the first and I'm worried that after a few months when we start letting him or her out they won't be able to get in and out very easily? The door to outside is obviously locked and we couldn't put a cat flap on as we don't own it.
> 
> Would this be a problem do you think? We both have jobs that mean we can leave the flat at around 8:30 am and return by 5:30.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated. We want to explore what experiences others have as once we get a kitten we want to give it the best possible home.


I am going to be getting a Kitten soon, we are not out for that long. But maybe best to get some litter mates (2 kits) so they are not lonely. Also these are great! Window protection for cats - Open your windows without endangering your cat


----------



## kittiegirl (May 11, 2010)

essex_jim said:


> I'd like it to go outside though, I feel cats should be able to run around and play outdoors! Am I just being paranoid then?


wellll. your predicament is... you cant have a kitten in your current living situation (from what i gather from your opening post), why not let them be indoor, it wont hurt them, just as fufilled as outdoor cats, im sure other people will say the same.

Its up to you and which choice you want to make, you may have to sacrifice your wishes to have a kitten because where you live isnt practical, or get one but keep it indoors?

I guess its something you and the missus will have to chat about? :thumbup:


----------



## essex_jim (Aug 25, 2010)

kittiegirl said:


> wellll. your predicament is... you cant have a kitten in your current living situation (from what i gather from your opening post), why not let them be indoor, it wont hurt them, just as fufilled as outdoor cats, im sure other people will say the same.
> 
> Its up to you and which choice you want to make, you may have to sacrifice your wishes to have a kitten because where you live isnt practical, or get one but keep it indoors?
> 
> I guess its something you and the missus will have to chat about? :thumbup:


Cheers for the answer, it's what I was looking for. Maybe an indoor cat would be the best option.

Oh and yes we will chat about it, however, she'll be the one who decides


----------



## kittiegirl (May 11, 2010)

essex_jim said:


> Cheers for the answer, it's what I was looking for. Maybe an indoor cat would be the best option.
> 
> Oh and yes we will chat about it, however, she'll be the one who decides


Try getting REALLY cute photos, if she Ummm's and Arrrr's, worked for me, on the mister!

All the best Jim, and think of the perks, no worries about cat fights, horrible pesky kids hurting your cat (or someone putting them in a bin)

Where in Essex are you Jim?


----------



## essex_jim (Aug 25, 2010)

kittiegirl said:


> Try getting REALLY cute photos, if she Ummm's and Arrrr's, worked for me, on the mister!
> 
> All the best Jim, and think of the perks, no worries about cat fights, horrible pesky kids hurting your cat (or someone putting them in a bin)
> 
> Where in Essex are you Jim?


Just speaking to her on MSN now, she says she doesn't want one if we can't let it out. I think she wants to move. I might have to tone it down, wanting a cat could well lead to us having to move to a more expensive property! lol, I'm happy with an indoor cat!

I'm from sunny Colchester!


----------



## kittiegirl (May 11, 2010)

essex_jim said:


> Just speaking to her on MSN now, she says she doesn't want one if we can't let it out. I think she wants to move. I might have to tone it down, wanting a cat could well lead to us having to move to a more expensive property! lol, I'm happy with an indoor cat!
> 
> I'm from sunny Colchester!


Ah right, i myself am currently in not so sunny Wickford, planning on moving too.

Thats a shame, maybe in time she will want one and come round to the idea of being indoor?


----------



## essex_jim (Aug 25, 2010)

kittiegirl said:


> Ah right, i myself am currently in not so sunny Wickford, planning on moving too.
> 
> Thats a shame, maybe in time she will want one and come round to the idea of being indoor?


I'm working today though so in not so sunny EC2. I think I'm tempting her, will turn on the puppy dog eyes tonight.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

You could lead train them or give them supervised access to a garden if you have one. i live on the second floor my two are mostly indoors but have little excersions outside in the summer (or when mummy is evil and wanted to see what they thought of snow)


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Something that might help sway the balance is a list of pro's and cons. I can guarantee the con list will be longer for having a cat that goes outside. 

I have 3 indoor only kitties, and wouldn't have it any other way. 

I used to have moggies that went out, and lost too many to the road, one almost to rat poison, and another had to have very expensive surgery after a run in with a car. I would never let a cat outdoors again.


----------



## kittiegirl (May 11, 2010)

essex_jim said:


> I'm working today though so in not so sunny EC2. I think I'm tempting her, will turn on the puppy dog eyes tonight.


haha DO ITTTTT.

Good luck, let us know if you manage to pursuade her


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

You could point out the risks of letting cats out to roam; which include such delights as car accidents, nasty people putting cats in bins / kicking them / throwing things at them etc, attack by dogs or foxes, poisoning - inc slug pellets, antifreeze (especially tasty but fatal), and even deliberate poisoning by cat hating neighbours, getting stuck in drains or shut in people's sheds, getting lost and perhaps never being found, being stolen, benig used to bait fighting dogs...........

The main two risks of indoor life are lack of exercise and boredom. Obviously these ARE serious risks which should not be underestimated, but they can be accomodated!

Providing plenty of suitable toys, climbing furniture and scratching facilities, using food dispensing toys like treat balls, hiding any dry food around the house, providing suitable prey such as dead mice or live insects if you can stmoach it, lots of interation and play with yourselves, etc.

My OH and I live in a one bed first floor flat ourselves, and have two boys now about 8 months old who are totally indoor. They are absolutely fine. I would strongly suggest gettnig a pair of kittens (regardless of the indoor outdoor issue, but particularly s you both work). They really do spend a huge amount of tmie playing with each other, chasing and wrestling and wearing themselves out.
They have plenty of opportunites to play / climb / scratch etc. What little dry food they get is either hidden round the flat or put in a slim cat ball. A few times a weeks they get either a mouse, day old chick, raw chicken wing or raw prawn. We've given them some mealworms and locusts to catch and eat too, plus whatever flies, spiders and moths that get in.

They are not overweight, not bored or miserable and show no signs of stress.

Living indoors really isn't as bad as some folks would have you believe.


----------



## morgmonster (Jun 8, 2010)

I know many cats can be happy as indoor pets but one thing OP should consider is the extra mess having cats inside 24/7 can mean! Ours our outdoor cats (but shut in at night) and the amount of hair we get on the carpet - including little clumps from when they playfight - and litter trailed around the dining room, scratches on the carpet and furniture, - it'd all be doubled if they were in all the time. Just worth considering - may not be a problem for the OP but I just thought i'd flag it, as we were surprised at just how much our house has changed since we got the cats (and how much more often we have to hoover!! And that our perfectly good expensive hoover doesn't pick up the hair well so we need another!! grr!).


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

Myself and my OH live in a first floor tenament flat and have an 8month old indoor cat.
Even when we do eventually move to a house I would never consider letting my baby outside- there are far too many dangers such as theft, traffic, foxes etc... Indoor cats can have have a happy life indoors provided they have plenty of toys and playtime. 

If your girlfriend is really against having an indoor cat why not buy a lead and have supervised outdoor time with him?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Dumping them outside in all sorts of weather every day while you are at work is not really fair. If they do get in trouble, then there is nowhere for them to go for safety.

If they get run over where do they crawl to for help? if the neighbourhood children/large tom cat/dogs/foxes/middle aged spinsters are chasing them, where can they go?

You wouldn't even hear them wanting to come in as you are on the first floor, even if you are at home. They may just toddle off to someone who is at home and has a cat flap.

Definitely indoor cat in your present situation, otherwise it all spells huge heart-ache.


----------



## ccarriee (Sep 24, 2009)

I live in a basement flat with direct access to a shared garden, but there are many reasons why I've decided to keep my cats indoor for the time being at least: I live in an inner suburb of London; there are very busy roads all around me and a railway line at the back of the garden; I have noticed toms prowling through the garden and there are also fox dens nearby; it is not the friendliest of neighbourhoods in terms of the human population; some of my neighbours clearly dislike cats, as I've seen them chase other cats away and throw stones at them; my two cats are still quite young (thirteen months old) and exhibit kitten behaviour, so I feel that they are still too curious and could easily get themselves into danger...the list is endless.

They have many toys, including a massive six-foot tall activity tree, and I've gotten them accustomed to wearing harnesses so I can take them for a walk in the garden when my neighbours are out...although it would be more accurate to say that they take me for a walk! I will reconsider the situation next summer when they are older and possibly wiser.

If you do decide to keep an indoor cat then I would recommend getting a pair - yes, there will be a lot of fur, but they will keep each other amused. In my experience, either a boy and a girl, or two boys, seem to get along best and try to get them both from the same litter. Make sure they are spayed/neutered as early as your vet will allow to avoid dominance issues, which seem to cause more problems for indoor cats who have to share a small space. Invest in the biggest activity tree you can afford because it will save your furniture and provide them with lots of stimulation. And if you have a shared or communal garden within the grounds of your building that's free of dogs then consider harness training, which I began from twelve weeks old.

Good luck with persuading the missus!


----------



## coco-flo (Sep 11, 2009)

I have to say my 2 indoor boys dont make that much mess, yes you get cat hair but even if they were outdoor cats you would get cat hair somewhere. I have a large cat tree and plenty of toys and a chihuahua dog who plays with them for hours!! lol. 
I have a next door neighbour who had a lovely cat but they never let her in the house!! and had a little kennel at the side of the house, i felt so sorry for this cat, we used to feed the cat when they went away and then it got run over i was deverstated when she died so that is why my cats are indoors!!
I know it doesnt suit everyone to keep their cats in doors but you have to do what is right for you and your situation.


----------



## Nina&Andrea'sMom (Jun 19, 2010)

I understand the view that cats should be able to run free in the wild, but in urban settings, it's just too dangerous for them, as already mentioned in previous posts. If you really want it to go out, I would get a harness and leash. It may look silly, but at least your cat gets to go outside under your supervision and protection. I live in a high rise building, so I have to keep my babies indoors. They seem perfectly content with lots of play and stimulation. I would definitely recommend getting a pair (if your significant other agrees ), they can groom each other, play with each other, keep each other company, etc. The cat hair is, well, it's unavoidable. I vacuum once a day, and it still gets on everything . 

Hope everything works out for you guys!


----------

